# Brand new Asus Q550LF screen keeps on turning off



## khfrekek

I recently bought the ASUS Q550LF from BestBuy, spending $1100.  Now only a week in to using it, every 5-10 minutes my screen will suddenly turn off with no warning.  The rest of the computer still runs fine, I know this because it still makes its normal sounds when I hit certain keys, insert/take out a flash drive, etc.  The only way I've found to turn the screen back on is by:
a) closing the lid to put it to sleep, opening the lid back up, waking it up and re-logging in, or 
b) holding the power button down to shut down, then reboot and start all over.

Considering this is a brand new, expensive laptop and this happens every 5 minutes or so, this is very frustrating  Has anyone seen this problem before or have any suggestions?

By the way, Im running 64x bit windows 8.

Thanks!


----------



## khfrekek

Edit: This now happens every 5 seconds or so of use, making it impossible to use the computer at all


----------



## johnb35

Try uninstalling the video driver and reinstalling it.  If it keeps doing it, you will need to send it in to get fixed.


----------



## jwaynewaldo

khfrekek said:


> I recently bought the ASUS Q550LF from BestBuy, spending $1100.  Now only a week in to using it, every 5-10 minutes my screen will suddenly turn off with no warning.  The rest of the computer still runs fine, I know this because it still makes its normal sounds when I hit certain keys, insert/take out a flash drive, etc.  The only way I've found to turn the screen back on is by:
> a) closing the lid to put it to sleep, opening the lid back up, waking it up and re-logging in, or
> b) holding the power button down to shut down, then reboot and start all over.
> 
> Considering this is a brand new, expensive laptop and this happens every 5 minutes or so, this is very frustrating  Has anyone seen this problem before or have any suggestions?
> 
> By the way, Im running 64x bit windows 8.
> 
> Thanks!


I just picked up the same machine used and started having exact same problems after 2 months - did you ever resolve this?

Thanks for any help


j


----------



## Denise

*Asus Q550LF*

I purchased my Asus Q550LF a few months ago.  I am having the same issue now.  The screen randomly shuts off.  The computer is on.  It is not in sleep mode.  It happens when it is running off battery and A/C power.  My NVIDIA driver updated, but did not resolve the issue.  The only way I can get the screen on again is to do a hard reboot.  I ran virus softwware and nothing was detected.  I would appreciate any information any one has regarding this issue.


----------



## johnb35

Denise said:


> I purchased my Asus Q550LF a few months ago.  I am having the same issue now.  The screen randomly shuts off.  The computer is on.  It is not in sleep mode.  It happens when it is running off battery and A/C power.  My NVIDIA driver updated, but did not resolve the issue.  The only way I can get the screen on again is to do a hard reboot.  I ran virus softwware and nothing was detected.  I would appreciate any information any one has regarding this issue.



Lower the screen resolution and see what happens.


----------



## Denise

*ASUS Screen Black*

When my screen blacks out randomly, I found out that I can press FN and F7 keys twice.  This shuts off the screen (that is already black) and then turns it back on (my screen is now on again.) But, I still need to find the source of the issue and fix it.  This computer has been great except for this issue that just started.


----------



## johnb35

johnb35 said:


> Lower the screen resolution and see what happens.



Did you do this yet?


----------



## Denise

*Asus*

Update.  The screen when black again.  This time FN F7 twice did not work.  I shut the lid and then opened it up and the screen came back.  The frequency of this is increasing.  

Also, I connected my laptop to an external monitor.  When the laptop screen goes black (again not in sleep mode), the external monitor still shows what should be showing on the laptop screen.

@JohnB35 I just lowered the screen resolution.  I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Denise

johnb35 said:


> Lower the screen resolution and see what happens.




I lowered the resolution.  It still goes black randomly.


----------



## johnb35

I would say its an issue with the laptop itself.  See if there is a bios update available.  If not, don't know what to say besides try updating video driver or fresh installing windows.


----------



## Denise

Update to Random Black Screen

I attempted to do a system restore to a point before the black outs were happening.  Each attempt failed noting a possible corruption in my hard drive.  I did a chkdsk /R.  After five hours of check disk, my laptop is back up.  I am waiting to see if the problem persists.


----------



## AlphaNovember8

Just wondering if you ever found a solution to this. I am having the same problem with the same notebook. I have tried pretty much everything that everyone listed with no luck.


----------



## Jetster18

*Is there a fix?*

Did somebody fix this issue yet? I have just started having this problem. If anybody knows how to solve this please post on here. I need this laptop working for school. Currently I am operating on a second monitor when the laptop screen goes black.


----------



## Jetster18

*I think I Fixed it*

After searching for hours, and days of troubleshooting, i finally decided to try and open the back panel of the laptop. Once it was open, i removed that battery (to remove the back you need a star screw driver ) with a Phillips head screwdriver. After that, i made sure that the device was powered all the way down. and help the power button for 1 minute to make sure. Then i looked at the screen connector. it looks like a little black wire coming from the screen (front right of the computer keyboard). there was a little piece of black plastic that you could pull on. i pulled it up and the cable came out. then i pushed it back on, and it seems to be working fine. this must mean that somehow the cable came loose somewhere. i will let you know if the problem continues. if not, it worked! good luck to you.


----------



## akita0

Just wanted to give thanks to Jetster18 for his post above.

My Asus Q550LF had issues from day 1.  I would close the lid, and the screen would shut down, but when I opened the lid, the laptop would not wake up.  I lived with this for a while by only using the power button to send the laptop to sleep mode.  Over time, this issue morphed into the screen blanking out at random with increasing frequency.

I followed the fix from Jetser18, and resolved the issue.  To add to his fix - the screen connector to the motherboard has a black pull tab.  When I pulled on it, it came out with no resistance.  After re-seating the connector, it took a lot more effort to pull it out.  Definitely a loose connector.


----------



## Jan Pauly

I had mine in to the geek squad - they changed out the motherboard, and it was good for a month, but started happening again and by that time my extended hardware warranty was done and they would have charged me lots of $$ to 'fix' it again. I'm SO glad I found this forum! I can't wait to open it up! It's an incredibly frustrating problem! Thank you Jester18 and akita0!


----------

